# Forum Usernames



## amastie (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok.  Thank Steve.

BTW, I have sometimes called you Tsow and sometimes Steve (because it sounds more friendly somehow).  Do you have a preference?


----------



## Retired (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: TSOW or Steve?*

Amastie,

Thanks for asking!

When I first joined Psychlinks, I was involved with Tourette Syndrome support in Ottawa, so I adopted the username TSOW, but signed using my name...Steve.

To avoid confusion over time, I never made any changes, but I do sign all posts using my name, and agree with you, using a real name sounds more friendly, if  a member chooses to use a real name.

Otherwise, I don't mind at all.

Steve


----------



## NicNak (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: TSOW or Steve?*

I agree with you Steve.  

I have considered putting my first name in my signature too, but I am not sure if I am totally comfortable with it as of yet.  I guess a first name isn't any less safe that using a nickname?  I am not sure interms of internet use.


----------



## amastie (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: TSOW or Steve?*

Thanks Steve 

While I do feel it's more friendly using a name, funnily enough I've thought of my "name" as being amastie when I come here :thinking:

I think, like you, NN, I prefer nicknames online in general only because I have *big* issues about being *seen* in general (in *life*) - even though I know that, if someone knew me in person they could quickly recognize me simply because I'm so open.

(Had to edit my post -  again - after  posting it.  The "lol" character reminded me of being laughed at precisely at a painful time when being *seen* was a large part of what  hurt me.)

Oh, well..


----------



## ladylore (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: TSOW or Steve?*

Nicknames are like tatoos for me. I pick one that fits and represent qualities that I think are important to me.


----------



## Retired (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: TSOW or Steve?*



> have considered putting my first name in my signature too, but I am not sure if I am totally comfortable with it as of yet



Another option is to adopt a "real name" that may not necessarily be _your_ given name, but a nickname which happens to be a "real name".


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: TSOW or Steve?*

NN Patti :vroom:?


----------



## NicNak (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: TSOW or Steve?*



Sparrow said:


> NN Patti :vroom:?



:teehee:  Nope   Don't tell anyone, but it is Tami Sparrow :lol:

That's a good idea Steve.  Or I can just spell my name differently.  There are various different spellings to my name.


----------



## ladylore (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: TSOW or Steve?*

Its only your first name too. I may consider doing that too.


----------



## Retired (Dec 30, 2008)

By using only one's first name there's little chance you can be identified unless their first name happens to be truly unique.

The key to internet anonymity is to disclose virtually no personal information or references that could link you to who you are.

That includes references to your home City, employer name, doctor name, fpersonal references and so on, in _public _online venues


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 30, 2008)

I like it *Tami* and *Robyn*


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 30, 2008)

amastie, what does your forum name mean? i've been wondering that for a while.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 30, 2008)

Google identifies amastie  as a German word - in English, amastia - see http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=9412

...although I have no idea whether this is what's behind the member name.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 30, 2008)

Did you mean to attach that particular page?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 30, 2008)

Follow the two links in my post...


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 30, 2008)

When I follow that link, here's what I read:




> Definition of Amastia
> 
> Amastia: A rare condition wherein the normal growth of the breast or nipple does not occur.
> 
> ...


 (with the second link -http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=9412 )


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep. As I said, it may have another meaning but that's the medical one.


----------



## amastie (Dec 31, 2008)

Into The Light said:


> amastie, what does your forum name mean? i've been wondering that for a while.


Heavens!  Having read the medical meaning of a word so similar I must remember in future to look up the meaning of a word when I make one up.  All my pseudonyms used online are made up by me, not by their meaning - they never have one that I'm aware of - but by the sound, typically using vowels a lot.  As I have said in another thread, I love the sound of the French language and I think that the use of vowels has a lot to do with that - unlike the clipped consonant sounds used, for example, in German.

I enjoy language, the sound and flow of it.  Even like the breakup of it grammatically.  Find rhetoric interesting, also Philosophy of Language, Logic, Maths or Music (all seem so much to be related).  Like sign language though I can't speak it.  Would like to be able to read, and compose music because it is to me another form of language.

But if I had known that my totally made-up name would have such a  close affinity to that medical word, I would have made up another one!  mg:

Want today to post just a couple of times before heading off and I too easily get stuck on the computer :bonk:

(Must add that I'll definitely pop in tomorrow to wish all a Happy New Year.  Think I'm first off the rank for that one.  It's now just under 3 hours to go and I'm spending it *very* quietly.  Hope you all enjoy the evening when it arrives  )

Take care


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> I have no idea whether this is what's behind the member name.



Always wise to include a disclaimer...


----------



## amastie (Dec 31, 2008)

Back quickly:

I have also meant to ask you, David, about the way that you are addressed in these forums.  I see that some people refer to your title and call you Dr Baxter.  I alway have called you David (in the spirit of friendliness).

Do you have a feeling one way or the other about how we refer to you?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2008)

amastie said:


> Back quickly:
> 
> I have also meant to ask you, David, about the way that you are addressed in these forums.  I see that some people refer to your title and call you Dr Baxter.  I alway have called you David (in the spirit of friendliness).
> 
> Do you have a feeling one way or the other about how we refer to you?



None at all. Whatever you choose is fine with me.


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 31, 2008)

amastie,, i always thought your name was  namaste  because it sounds the same!!

I dont like using my real name on public forums. If I get to know people away from the forum or via email or PM then thats fine but in forums I use a variety of screen names.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2008)

sister-ray said:


> amastie,, i always thought your name was  namaste  because it sounds the same!!



or amnesty...


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

David Baxter said:
			
		

> None at all. Whatever you choose is fine with me.



Oh good.  I'll call you by your hiphop name, Professor B :funny:


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 31, 2008)

Daniel said:


> Oh good.  I'll call you by your hiphop name, Professor B :funny:



David as a hiphop person:rolling:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, he's working on a new album right now. It's called _Repression 'n Rhymes _


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

And it's not to be confused with his last album, _Rhymes with Repression 
_


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

_Rappin' Rymes with Repression_ by Professor B 

...Nice ring to it!


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 31, 2008)

I like the sound of that too


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmm.. :tapfingers: :think: I just don't seem to recall either of them on any top 10 billboard Daniel.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, well, it's an independent label, but it's strong in it's fan base of people who need something to play for their pets while they are away on errands


----------



## amastie (Dec 31, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> None at all. Whatever you choose is fine with me.


Fine 

*amastie added 9 Minutes and 33 Seconds later...*



sister-ray said:


> amastie,, i always thought your name was  namaste  because it sounds the same!!






David Baxter said:


> or amnesty...




Yes, I've likened it to amnesty.  From dictionary.com : a forgetting or overlooking of any past offense - which would be appropriate.  But I must say that, given my spiritual beliefs, namaste would also be welcome


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 31, 2008)

Daniel:





> Yes, well, it's an independent label, but it's strong in it's fan base of people who need something to play for their pets while they are away on errands


Gee, that makes sense. Hungry pitbulls come to mind. 

:budgie:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

Sparrow said:
			
		

> Hungry pitbulls come to mind.


  I think he wrote a song just for them on anger management


----------



## amastie (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't know 'em!
Totally ignorant..


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

You never heard of latest hit, "Life is Ruff 4 Retrievers"?


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## amastie (Dec 31, 2008)

Huh ?????
Nooooo...


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

Daniel is gently pulling your leg here Amastie...or in this case, maybe a 'leash'.


----------



## amastie (Dec 31, 2008)

I guessed 

Leaving you all to have a wonderful day.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

Good night Amastie!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

*Daniel*:


> You never heard of latest hit, "Life is Ruff 4 Retrievers"?


Cartoons (fifth slide in)


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

:lol:


----------

